

Internet Attacks Lion Killer With Poisoned Yelp Reviews - vaulstein
http://www.wired.com/2015/07/yelp-poacher/

======
vaulstein
Here is a link of Walter Palmer's other Trophies and more on the story. *It
also has a video on how to kill a LION!
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/africaandindianoce...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/africaandindianocean/zimbabwe/11767119/Cecil-
the-lions-killer-revealed-as-American-dentist.html)

